# It's about time ...



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It's looking like the refuge might start getting some of dem ocean goin' cows soon.

Might have to start makin' that drive.  

Let me check that NOAA site. 

Bet ya there's some specks around, too.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess no one is thinkin' the same thing.

Maybe I'm on my own this time.

Might be spittin' in the wind.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe everyone is too busy catching fish somewhere else. You should try it and let us know. I know I'm heading for the inlet next week.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

yep, aint catchin cows but catching plenty.cant see spending th gas to drive down there when I got 2 trips to th OBX in th next two weeks.If ya gettem just call me.LOL


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Maybe everyone is too busy catching fish somewhere else. You should try it and let us know. I know I'm heading for the inlet next week.


Trust me, Teo. I've been catchin'.

Might be a couple of specks left in the inlet. 

But them striped ones are around for sure.

Take my advise, my brother. You'll have better luck at night.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Clay, if you get into a drum blitz give me a call.

It's one thing to drive to Sandbridge. 

Another to Buxton.

Good luck down there, brother. 

I'd rather be cathin' drum than stripers any day of da week.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1119

Dat's what I'm talkin' about.

Anyone catchin' these at the inlet?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

there are fish 35 to 40 inches long in the bay - RIGHT NOW


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RACN35 said:


> there are fish 35 to 40 inches long in the bay - RIGHT NOW


Maybe OVP. 

Maybe.

At the 3rd island, yes.

A few other spots by boat, sure.

But a 40lb+ fish from shore around here?  

Give me a break.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'll be fishing oceanfront holes for specks while I'm down for Thanksgiving.

While you know I'm a Back Bay fan, I hate deadsticking for stripers. You'll see me driving up and down the roads with a pair of binoculars from now until Christmas. You can call them sissy fish all you want--there's nothing like an ocean run striper blowing up on a surface plug during a blitz.

(And if you think a 40lb+ striper isn't possible from shore, you come fish Assateague with me next spring. )


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sand flea said:


> I'll be fishing oceanfront holes for specks while I'm down for Thanksgiving.
> 
> While you know I'm a Back Bay fan, I hate deadsticking for stripers. You'll see me driving up and down the roads with a pair of binoculars from now until Christmas. You can call them sissy fish all you want--there's nothing like an ocean run striper blowing up on a surface plug during a blitz.
> 
> (And if you think a 40lb+ striper isn't possible from shore, you come fish Assateague with me next spring. )


Matt, I agree with ya 100%. Just saying it's easier to catch that 40lber from shore in the ocean. I think it's possible anywhere in Virginia Beach from Ft. Story to the state line. 

I'm talkin' about thowing bait from the beach. I don't think there's a better spot than Back Bay for that.

Yes, a cow on a plug can't be beat. But I hate chasin' birds as much as you hate deadstickin' for stripers. 

Maybe more. 

Promise to call me if you find that blitz?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Matt, I agree with ya 100%. Just saying it's easier to catch that 40lber from shore in the ocean. I think it's possible anywhere in Virginia Beach from Ft. Story to the state line.
> 
> I'm talkin' about thowing bait from the beach. I don't think there's a better spot than Back Bay for that.
> 
> ...


jeff im with you on that one bud... dead stickin for them striped sissys is just as relaxin as hersey bar fishin... but damn if i dont wanna be called when i can throw a plug attem... jeff... so is it gonna be you or me that wins that tourney??? headed down thurs mornin....

gimme a ring... lets get up and catch us some lesner fish before hand

neil


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

you can bash the boaters all you want, the way i see it - *any info is GOOD info*....if a boaters tells you that they got into big fish at the 3rd then at least you know they are in the area.....with NO info, you have NO idea they are even in the neighbor hood.........


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

This weeks weather should both run the Stripers in and the Speckles out, which is good and bad. Either way I think it's going to be Friday or after before the shore anywhere is fishable with the predicted wind and weather. Time to switch up gear and break out the heavy stuff.  

And Racn', thanks for the info. I know a couple spots that the big boys might show after this blow. Just gotta put some time in.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

Fished all night Sat. at 34. Perfect conditions = 1 skate. Sunday fished Coquina looking for stripers. 
The park ranger out checking coolers said the fish caught at OI were at the ramp 4 ocean/inlet point rip. The structure at Coquina is perfect now for stripers with a lot of whitewater structure. I suspect soon, the reports will start coming in from there (at night). Of course everything will likely change after this weeks NE
blow. The south jetty point looked outstanding as well so that could be a hot spot also. After this blow calms fishing should be good. Bait will be scarce though. As for me, 16 hours fished, 1 skate. Assateague this weekend if N'easter cooperates. I'm due. Ron


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RogueRon said:


> Fished all night Sat. at 34. Perfect conditions = 1 skate. Sunday fished Coquina looking for stripers.
> The park ranger out checking coolers said the fish caught at OI were at the ramp 4 ocean/inlet point rip. The structure at Coquina is perfect now for stripers with a lot of whitewater structure. I suspect soon, the reports will start coming in from there (at night). Of course everything will likely change after this weeks NE
> blow. The south jetty point looked outstanding as well so that could be a hot spot also. After this blow calms fishing should be good. Bait will be scarce though. As for me, 16 hours fished, 1 skate. Assateague this weekend if N'easter cooperates. I'm due. Ron



ron u BASSturd! hopefully i'll see you again at our "secret spot" it was a helluva way to start out 06. I'll be down south next wed scopin holes out

neil


----------



## fishnutz16 (Nov 17, 2006)

*where are the drum at?*

where are the drum at that you are talking about?


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Hi Neil*



NTKG said:


> ron u BASSturd! hopefully i'll see you again at our "secret spot" it was a helluva way to start out 06. I'll be down south next wed scopin holes out
> 
> neil


Yeah,
I think they will be same time same place Jan. Neil. That little hump had fish all over it. I saw a hole on Pea Island Sunday you might wanna check out for tourney. Sent message to Teo about. This hole ain't goin away with blow this week. I wish yall good luck!!! Ron


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

RogueRon said:


> Yeah,
> I think they will be same time same place Jan. Neil. That little hump had fish all over it. I saw a hole on Pea Island Sunday you might wanna check out for tourney. Sent message to Teo about. This hole ain't goin away with blow this week. I wish yall good luck!!! Ron


hey man... you dont need to tell that fool anything feel free to pm me that info man... damn sure could use it!!!!

yeah man, thats been my secret spot for about 3 years now. that thing always holds fish(and it never seems to blow away) its funny it really is a secret spot!!! YEAH MAN just pm where its close to on Pea and i'll try and find it while im pre-fishin

neil


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now as the Va Board Mod. I am to recieve all fish catching related info to make sure said info is good and factual.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Shooter, sweety. You're trying to be a thief ain'tcha. When ya gon'na take me with you.?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ah, Jeff...*

Remember, I got my 41 1/2" striper FROM SHORE...and on a fly rod.

Oh, ye of little faith.

FW


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

NO CHIT    THAT WOULD BE COOL.....wait oh its B&*l S^#t,,, what weight?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Bait:*

Did not weigh it, just measured and released. Too big to eat. Guesstimate real close to 30 lbs. 

Great fight on a 7 wt rod.

FW


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

wonder if all them reds are gone


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

FishinAddiction said:


> wonder if all them reds are gone


The answer would pretty much be yes but there could be that one straggler.

Fish for the striper and maybe you could luck out.


----------

